# What time will you be in the woods this Saturday



## GWTH09 (Mar 1, 2009)

Just curious what time you all are thinking of setting up this weekend. I can't wait good luck all on Saturday


----------



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

6 am, gobble gobble!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Plan on being in the woods by 5:30.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

6am. By 6:15 its showing signs of daylight.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Be setting up by 5 :45 ,am ,better than being late.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Birds were down by 6:25 at my place today.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I'll be early in the woods. 
public land I like to know I'd someone comes walking in. 
get in listen for one to sound off and see if I need to make a move.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I could just set on the back porch or in the entryway if it's raining.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Bucman said:


> Birds were down by 6:25 at my place today.


Two years ago I was tagged out by 6:25. ,hoping for a repeat


----------



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

Martin Looker said:


> I could just set on the back porch or in the entryway if it's raining.


Wow, sounds thrilling......

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

Hopefully be in blind by 6.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Just FYI, they were gobbling between 5:30AM and 5:45AM this past weekend in Kentucky. Good luck!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Probably be getting in the blind around 5:45, good luck to everyone lucky enough to get out. Looks like it’s going to be rain and clouds for us .
Flight


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

I hate getting old and I hate getting up early and having to do anything but sitting and having coffee. That's one thing, finding my gun and all my paraphernalia and getting out there. That's another but I'll be out there. Even if it's a half hour after the sun has come up I'll still go. Have a sit in the woods. I think it's going to be warm so I might as well go out for the mosquito hatch!


----------



## retired and lovin it (Apr 12, 2011)

Typically, an hour before legal shooting time.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

9;30 or so. they never roost behind my house, so I generally meander, out, set up for the second wave. . good luck all . be safe


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

It depends on where I want to hunt on public land. My most productive area sees a little more hunter traffic on opening so I have a spot that I use every year and have gotten there as early as 4:30, just to get there first. Other areas I wait a little longer if I don't expect other hunters but it is still well before any hint of daylight, especially if I have one roosted. Last year I set up around five in an area I knew they hit early in the day but didn't roost them the night before. I was surprised that once daylight came they were less than 50 yards from me. I never spooked them while setting up my decoys so didn't know they were there.


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

I’ll be in blind by 5:30. They started gobbling this morning at 5;45


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Bird was on ground fanned out 6:21 today.
Planning on being in blind by 5:45.


----------



## timjackson2444 (Nov 9, 2021)

Around 8:00
They dont roost on our place, but will usally wander thru around 9 or 9:30


----------



## SpartySturg (Nov 18, 2018)

By 6am
I'll walk till I hear a gobble
Have 3 pop ups and a couple ground blinds set up on field edges and funnels
Usually don't end up using them, but their nice too have if it rains or they are gobbling nearby one.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’m lucky enough to be able to open the bathroom window and listen to them gobble as I get ready to leave for work in the mornings. 

I plan on being sitting down by 6am in the morning.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

My dad and I will be in his box blind by 6:30, possibly 6:15. Dad isn’t as mobile as he used to be, he needs a new hip. So we’ll throw out some deks and see what happens. It worked last year. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Not sure. Normally on public I let everyone get there then decide so nobody walks in on me or vice versa. Plenty located so should be good. Good luck and be safe everyone!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Just set the alarm for 4:30
Pray I don't hit the snooze too many times or the off button!

Good luck all!

Can't wait to sit in the spring woods and hear all the sounds and maybe feel alive again after a loooong gloomy winter!


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

The plan is 545. I'll be toting the 5 yr old. Last year he jumped right outta bed.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Roosted a Tom and hen by our blind. Hope daughter gets a chance.


----------

